# The yardsale spread.



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Do you folks mix different types of decoys? Often you hear that this is not a good idea. Some say you shouldn't mix different sizes also. I don't go along with this. How many times have you seen a feed with giants and smaller geese feeding in the same field? They keep seperated by flocks but they are often toghether in the same field. If you are hunting super smart geese it is no doubt better to have a spread of bigfoots or some other high end decoy but most people cant afford this. I believe the type of field has a lot to do with how the decoys look. The color of the field has a lot to do with how the decoys show up. In a dark field (a field dug twice) the decoys do not show up nearly as much. The geese cannot makeout the decoys nearly as well You have dark on dark. Put your drecoys in a golden stubble field and see how they stand out. In a dark field you can mix your decoys and it doesn't hurt a thing. Dark on dark the geese don;t have near the perception that appears with dark on light. I believe that a light or bright reflective surface (stubble) adds to the glare.Dark broken ground will not reflect like flat shiny groung. So I say if your in a dark field mix them up but you may wish to seperate your small decoys and make them look like a seperate flock of lessers. Good Luck


----------



## Troops (Nov 13, 2002)

I feel that it is always a good Idea to have different species in your spread, this makes the birds feel more comfortable to land. And on the size question, I dont think it matters, the only reason bigfoots would be better is the fact that they get the geese attention easier because they can see them from further away. Geese can Not determine size.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If rarlly have diffent types of decoys,only darks are in my spread or im set up for light geese. Have never had a day when camadas want inot the sbowgoose spread with dark goose decoys down wind,, it never works. bu ti do have sillous, and magnum canada decoys mixed togther and they woek great. so,, i guess it depends on the hunter.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

I use a trailer full of bigfeet and about 1 dozen of really really small shells, to give the effect of lessers and some mallard enticers.

I have found that the worst como is Silos and bigfeet. If your going to use silos use all silos or silos and shells.


----------

